# Netcfg.hlp file missing



## arin_insomniac (Mar 30, 2008)

I am using a Siemens ADSL Modem to connect to the internet.Whenever I try to connect,it replies netcfg.hlp file not found.I'm a resident of India,my ISP is BSNL,connection is wired,my motherboard in NVIDIA GeForce and I'm using Windows XP service pack 2.Please help...-----ARIN GOSWAMI


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did it ever work? Did you call the ISP?


----------

